# kirkland/nature's domain



## shellbeme

Hello dog food enthusiasts  have you guys heard about these brands? I was surprised to find them rated 4 out of 5 stars on a dog food analysis site. Any experience with them? No I haven't given up on acana but I do have a costco membership and these brands (costco brands from what I am told) are very affordable. Supposedly the Nature's domain is their version of grain free. I'm skeptical, I guess I never considered a store brand could be that good of quality.

We don't have dogs yet, I'm just obsessing over what to feed them when we do get them. If you have any experience or input on them I would be interested to hear.


----------



## shellbeme

to clarify a bit the rating I was referring to was actually from: 

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## cast71

There both foods manufactured but diamond. Kirkland is similar to diamond naturals and natures domain is similar to TOTW. There alot cheaper as well;0) I think there decent foods.


----------



## Cliffdog

I would certainly buy them if we had a costco! But for now we're gonna try Diamond Naturals.


----------



## KC23

Hi. Yes--I currently use Kirkland Healthy Weight. It's only $21 for 40 lbs., and the ingredients are pretty good. The dogs all do well on it and seem to like the taste. I supplement with real foods all the time though, and I would do that no matter what dry food I used. I learned about Kirkland from the dog food review sites as well. 

I called Diamond before. They told me this food is so affordable due to Costco buying in such huge quantities and not having to advertise/use fancy packaging. 

My sister is using Nature's Domain for her dog right now, and she said her dog loves it. It's very affordable: $27 to $32 for 35 lbs.


----------



## coolstorybro

yes the kirklands brand is very good for the price, and the ingredients are way better than most brands such as sd/purina/iams/pedigree/etc. if ur on a budget, this is the brand for u. the puppy food was only 11$ for 20 pounds. also they have a grain free formula, its in a blue package, and its salmon w/ something else.


----------



## KC23

For more info on the foods sold at Costco, check out the following links:

Nature's Domain Pet Food | Home

Costco.com: Kirkland Signature Pet Food


----------



## luvMyBRT

Several years ago before I fed Orijen and went raw I fed the Costco (Kirkland) kibble. My dogs loved it and did really well. For the price it is a nice and decent kibble. Great for if your on a budget....


----------



## shellbeme

Thanks so much for the input guys  we are on a budget and every penny counts so this is definantly good news! And thank you for the links too!


----------



## BoxerMommie

I bounce between Pelican Bay (Nature's Domain isn't sold country wide, it's either Nature's Domain or Pelican Bay depending on where you live) and Kirkland's chicken and rice for my GSD and have had GREAT results with both. I'm even trying to switch my allergy boy over from Taste of the Wild's Pacific Stream to Pelican Bay's grain free and so far so good although it's only been 2 days.

Anyway, been using both for quite awhile now and have had great results with the dogs I've used it with. Good luck with your new pup!


----------

